# Obama lied about Osama bin Laden's death



## Wyld Kard (Nov 10, 2012)

Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.  

The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families. 

What happened in Pakistan May 2, 2011 was a political stunt to try and boost Obama lagging rating at that time.  The whole operation is a lie.



YEARS OF DECEIT: US OPENLY ACCEPTS BIN LADEN LONG DEAD - Another World Is Possible


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 10, 2012)

So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.


----------



## Politico (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool. Proof please?

Don't worry I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 12, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.



Are you always an idiot, or just when I'm around?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK8A66LZWco]Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Nov 12, 2012)

Now comes the part where I ask you to prove it, and you innevitably fail to do so.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 12, 2012)

What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?

But hey, we *know* Obama killed Osama because we have the pictures of the dead body!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 12, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.


Let's see, can neg you _*again*_ Friday or Saturday.

Unless of course you change your ways and actually start contributing something of intellectual substance to this board.

Naw, that'll never happen. See ya' Friday! 

Phaggot!


----------



## KissMy (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess Pakistan & Al-Qaeda are also lying when they also claim we got him. You do know Osama's blood was all over that bedroom so Pakistan could run their own DNA test & prove it was or was not him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I guess Pakistan & Al-Qaeda are also lying when they also claim we got him. You do know Osama's blood was all over that bedroom so Pakistan could run their own DNA test & prove it was or was not him.



Agent troll Kissmy as usual,shows he only sees what he WANTS to see.

He obviously did not bother to read the article and he of course always trolls these boards defending the lies of 9/11 ignoring the facts that the alleged pictures of Bin Laden that surfaced over the years during the Bush administration were obviously fake with the guy in the photos looking only slightly like him and that he got younger over the years going from a grey beard to a black one.He ignored that fact everytime he posted photos of him.

He also ignores facts that Al-Queda was funded by the CIA and they worked together with the ISI in pakistan but our government NEVER lies to us and congress is always looking out for us and the media is not a tool for the government so all of that is irrevent,only what agent Kiss my says is relevent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> 
> But hey, we *know* Obama killed Osama because we have the pictures of the dead body!



Looks like agent Kissmy ignored this post of yours besides the fact he also always ignores that he got younger over the years.

He was obviously killed off back then.Even the lamestream media reported that Bin Laden said he did not do it.He was a patsy who knew too much so they had to get rid of him. Kissmy ignores that a CIA official visited him in the hospital as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Godboy said:


> Now comes the part where I ask you to prove it, and you innevitably fail to do so.



Only in your fantasy land you live in did he fail.Its not his fault yoru afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see that when evidence is posted by videos you cover your ears.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> ...



Wikileaks, Al-Qaeda, Osama's family members, friends, foes, Democrats, Republicans, all the news organizations & media on the planet, & all the governments on the planet are lying??????


----------



## Wiseacre (Nov 14, 2012)

As long as the fucker is dead, I don't give a shit when or who did it.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 14, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> 
> But hey, we *know* Obama killed Osama because we have the pictures of the dead body!



What pictures???????????


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 14, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families.
> 
> ...



If that's the truth, then Jr., Cheney, RumsFAILED and all the others of his admin should be brought up on war crimes, because that would mean that any part of the war after Dec 13th, 2001 was unjust.

Besides, if that failed little troll of a president actually HAD gotten Bin Laden, he would have done a lot more than land on the deck of an aircraft carrier.

Try again stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families.
> 
> ...



Obama killed him the first time also


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

KissMy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


 I love how you evade the facts as always. al queda was funded by the CIA,the friends and family members of course are going to go along with it,thwy want to stay alive.people who give different versions than the governments version of events end up dying in mysterious deaths.happened in the JFK assassination,happend with 9/11.

many in the JFK assassination matter of fact kept quiet for years because they were afraid cause of all the mysterious deaths of people. oh and stop telling lies,its only here in america where people have swallowed your propaganda,other counties no it was an inside job and the media that you worship is controlled by the CIA and both parties are corrupt fool. oh and congress is corrupt as hell.the ones that questioned it, they got rid of.any wonder they earned that 7% approval rating, the lowest in its history and Bush had the lowest approval rating of any president ever? 

since YOU evade facts and change the subject.then I get to change the subject as well.debunk this video.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

you cant.you like everybody always runs off.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2012)

On December 13 2001, Barack Obama led a commando raid that killed Osama bin Laden. On May 2 2011, Obama killed him again just to be sure


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> On December 13 2001, Barack Obama led a commando raid that killed Osama bin Laden. On May 2 2011, Obama killed him again just to be sure



agent rightwinger you sure love getting your ass handed to you on a platter.you make up lies when you cant refute any of the facts.like fellow agent kissmy,you change the subject when cornered.but what else is new with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On December 13 2001, Barack Obama led a commando raid that killed Osama bin Laden. On May 2 2011, Obama killed him again just to be sure
> ...



You have no proof that Obama did not kill bin Laden in 2001

Own it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



its been posted throughout this thread agent. you trolls just close you your eyes and cover your ears when they prove you are a troll who ignores facts.your user name alone proves your a troll agent.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah, those SEALs are lying also.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Bullshit lies

Obama killed Bin Laden in 2001, he killed him again in 2011 and will kill the fucker again in 2021

Stop being a lying motherfucker


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 15, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families.
> 
> ...



Ya...Ya...I get all that but was he selling crack to DC school kids while he was lying?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You are evading & deflecting. Tell me which countries government says Obama is lying about Osama Bin Laden! Which government scraped up the blood from that bedroom & did a DNA test proving that was not Osama Bin Laden? I guarantee they tested it & would have used it as proof & loudly declared we were lying if it was not true. Al-Qaeda said it's true & still fights US to this day. Just look at what happened in Benghazi. Nobody in the real world has any real proof to the contrary. Only internet hucksters claim it was a lie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I heard that during his Asia visit next week, Obama is going to make a side trip to Pakistan and kill Bin Laden again. Can't be too careful, you know.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKuztVNShQ4]FOX NEWS: USAMA BIN LADEN DEAD since 2001.EVIDENCE!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 15, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> 
> But hey, we *know* Obama killed Osama because we have the pictures of the dead body!



Did you mean the photoshopped pictures of Osama bin Laden's corpse?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk8ehmD-fHE&feature=fvwrel]Hitler is informed that Osama bin Laden is now dead. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Pakistan & Al-Qaeda are also lying when they also claim we got him. You do know Osama's blood was all over that bedroom so Pakistan could run their own DNA test & prove it was or was not him.
> ...



You are absoluty right 9/11 ISJ!  Not only did Kissmy fail to read the article as you point out, that dumbass Godboy, fails to comprehend the evidence that was already posted.

It's true.  Al-Queda was not only funded by the CIA, they were trained by them as well.

The lies and disinfo by trolls like Kiss My get so exhausting, because they still cannot back-up any of the bullshit that they claim.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 20, 2012)

There were even reports of Bin Ladens funeral   in the Egyptian paper  Al Wafd and The Observer of Pakistan on 26 December 2001. Following is the translation of Funeral Article in Egyptian Paper:al-Wafd on Wednesday, December 26, 2001 Vol 15 No 4633;


Click here.
Osama Bin Laden died of natural cause on December 2001. So whom did Obama kill in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May? By Latheef Farook | Sailan Muslim - The Online Resource for Sri Lanka Muslims


----------



## Sallow (Nov 20, 2012)

What if I told you, that none of this is real. That you are really a battery that is being used to fuel a machine planet..


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> What if I told you, that none of this is real. That you are really a battery that is being used to fuel a machine planet..



Kind of sounds like the movie The Matrix.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 20, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > What if I told you, that none of this is real. That you are really a battery that is being used to fuel a machine planet..
> ...



Red pill or blue one?


----------



## washamericom (Nov 20, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.



still a asshole dumb stump. U can spell but your iq is three.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 20, 2012)

Sallow said:


> What if I told you, that none of this is real. That you are really a battery that is being used to fuel a machine planet..



well... swallow _is_ a founding member.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.
> ...



as usual,candyass when confronted with facts he cant refute can only come back with pathetic one liners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Thats how agent Kissmy always operates.when he is confronted with facts he cant refute he evades the topic and changes the subject and only SELECTIVELY reads what you posts.just parts of it.He never reads articles that shoot down his ramblings.


----------



## Politico (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow three pages in and still no actual proof lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> ...





agent trolls Kissass.Moron In the hat,and Rightwinger as always get their asses handed to them on a platter.Boy their hanlders sure pay them well for the ass beatings they constantly come back for all the time.They are such stupid fucks they dont think we can see the obvious that these are fake photos. you got to love how agent troll Kiss my evades the fact how aq was funded by the CIA.

He sure is amusing watching him change the subject and ignore the facts when he is cornered. yeah troll agents Kissmy,rightwinger,and Moron In the Hat never read articles you post since it shoots down their ramblings. and godboy and agent candyass/obamerican is just too stupid they can only come back with pathetic one liners when cornered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Politico said:


> Wow three pages in and still no actual proof lol.



hate to break your heart but just because your afraid of the truth and cover your ears and close your eyes cause it scares you since its what your afraid to see, doesnt mean proof wasnt posted. you trolls should start a comedy club.


you all would be laughed out of  debating hall in a minute the way you guys debate here.


----------



## Politico (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I hate to break yours but the same old PS conspiracy pics aren't proof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

only an idiot would believe those pics are  not doctored which you have proved so many times in the past you are. oh and you have not read a signle thing he has posted in this entire thred so as always,you prove the trtuh scares you just like it does godboy troll.congrats.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 21, 2012)

KissMy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You are a gullible dumbass!  

The body that was supposedly that of Osama Bin Laden was buried at sea within 24 hours of being gunned down in what was probably a CIA safehouse set up with help from Blackwater.  Claims by the White House and CIA that DNA confirmation of his identity are bogus.

DNA tests take 3-10 days to run and are not something that can be done in flight or at sea.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 21, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What disease was Tim Osmon, excuse me, Osama Bin Ladin dignosed with in 1999? Some disease he wasn't expected to live with for more that a year or two?
> 
> But hey, we *know* Obama killed Osama because we have the pictures of the dead body!


supposedly kidney disease and he needed dialysis to stay alive....but no one could prove such....one way or the other, that he actually had it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey stupid..............you DO realize that they transported his body to a U.S. Navy aircraft carrier, right?

Tell ya what, do your own research and check out what kind of medical facilities they have on carriers.  Me?  I already know, since I was stationed with a squadron that made several deployments on one.  Not only do they have everything that a full surgery room would have, they've also got some pretty advanced care available.

Try again.  Yes, they CAN do DNA tests on a U.S. Navy carrier.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



the whole story smells of the chicago man behind the curtain.

still haven't heard or seen the word martyr. like everything obamavich touches, it has seildfeld/forrest gump like precision timely coincidences. 

he's the most wag the dog president in history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Like our own military would NEVER participate in a coverup.no they are just looking out for the good of americans just like our congress is.next thing your going to say is congress serves the people. you should start a comedy club. your in serious denial.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Boy he sure is a dumbass.I love how he keeps evading the FACTS that Obama all of a sudden got younger over the years dying his hair black from grey,something that is forbidden in the muslim community.Guess Bin laden all of a sudden decided not to be a muslin anymore according to agent kissmy.agent kissmy  also always ignores how the video the CIA said they recovered that was allegedly Bin Laden confessing the guy was much fatter,and was writing right handed and its well known Bin Laden was LEFT handed and he was wearing jewelery which is forbidden amongts muslins.agaent kissmys handlers sure pay him to come back for his constant ass beatings he gets here.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Hey..............you're the stupid jackass that stated they could never do DNA tests in flight or at sea.  I was simply correcting your idiocy, because like I stated, not only can they do DNA tests onboard, but they can also do virtually anything that a land based hospital can.

Never said anything about a cover up either.  You're the moron that is looking for bogey men where there is none.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 25, 2012)

This thread is nuttier than a pachyderm turd...


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.
> ...



Why did Bush lie?  Why didn't your parents tell you they found you in a dumpster next to a crack house?

All these questions still unanswered..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



thanks for proving that YOU are the moron.You confused the user names with me and the thread starter.you always run off like all frady cat Bush dupes do and agent trolls Kiss my and rightwinger as well  when cornered with facts about 9/11 being an inside job  so no surprise there you cant even get the user names right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



thats candyass for ya. those are always his great rebutalls to facts.classic one liners.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Why don't you slip into something more comfortable...like a coma.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You got that right 911 ISJ.  

Abikerbitchsailor proved he's a moron all by himself!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 26, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No you are the stupid one here!  You make the following statement:  _"you DO realize that they transported his body to a U.S. Navy aircraft carrier, right?"_  Apparently, YOU were not paying attention.  I said  _"DNA tests take 3-10 days to run and are not something that can be done in flight or at sea." _ What are the those two last words?  AT SEA.  Where do aircraft carriers go?  They go AT SEA, do they not, stupid?  Learn to pay attention!

Even if a DNA test could be done aboard an aircraft carrier,  there is NO WAY OF GETTING DNA RESULTS IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 26, 2012)

*Obama lied about Osama bin Laden's death 
*

Of course he did... cuz the Shrub has Ossama's nuts in his freezer...

Or ARE THEY !!!!??????


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 27, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



You're right..............aircraft carriers DO go out to sea.  Incidentally, during that time they can not only launch and recover aircraft, but they can handle just about any kind of medical emergency, as well as do a lot of other stuff.

How do I know?  I was stationed aboard two carriers while stationed with VFA-131.

Try again idiot...................


----------



## washamericom (Nov 27, 2012)

i think i heard that in the debate, airplanes can now land on boats.... we apparently also have ships that can go under the sea. wow spongebob !


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 27, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 27, 2012)

Below is an article that the New York Times ran on July 11, 2002, acknowledgeing and accepting that Osama Bin Laden died in December 2001.  Even Pakistan's president at that time knew and accepted it.




NYTimes.com

*The Death of bin Ladenism*
By Amir Taheri
Published: July 11, 2002


Osama bin Laden is dead. The news first came from sources in Afghanistan and Pakistan almost six months ago: the fugitive died in December and was buried in the mountains of southeast Afghanistan. Pakistan's president, Pervez Musharraf, echoed the information. The remnants of Osama's gang, however, have mostly stayed silent, either to keep Osama's ghost alive or because they have no means of communication.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 27, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Below is an article that the New York Times ran on July 11, 2002, acknowledgeing and accepting that Osama Bin Laden died in December 2001.  Even Pakistan's president at that time knew and accepted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm shocked!  The president of Pakistan is harboring Ossama and he wanted the world to believe he was dead.  You could of knocked me over with a feather!!

What a hack moron.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They kept Bin Laden alive because they needed a false flag for their war on terror so they could keep on asking money and power from people. 
In 2011, the US decided to start war on Iran. Like they justify the Iraq and Afghan war with 911 attack, they needed a similar terror attack to justify war on Iran. They created Operation Geronimo to justify a nuke terror attack in the name of Al Qaeda revenge for Bin Ladens death. 
Al Qaida seems to  have access to the toppest secret of US government. They knew "kill Bin Laden Operation" in advance. 

Quote, "





> Al-Qaeda Threatens to Unleash Nuclear Hellstorm if bin Laden Caught
> 
> Posted by Ingrid Turner on Apr 25, 2011
> 
> ...


 





> WikiLeaks: Al-Qaida Has Nuclear Weapons
> Author: ICWN | Monday, April 25th, 2011
> 
> 
> ...



Five days before May 1st, Wikileaks and Al Qaida knew of Bin Ladens death would have happened and announced a warning. The news is a clumsy product of the disinformation office of the Feds. It means: 

1. Al Qaida have nuclear weapon. They havent used it because Bin Laden hadnt been caught or killed. 
2. Wikileaks and Al Qaida knew Bin Laden would be killed several days later so issued a warning.

Al Qaida are so powerful that they knew everything, have everything  and can do everything even though they are chased from the cave to cave, because they have the Magic Lantern of Alladin. They always come out in time when the Feds need them. They activated 911 attack to help justify Mid-east war. This time, will they have a nuke attack to justify war on Iran?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 6, 2012)

So very true Katsung.That is correct that they kept Bin Laden alive for their false flag war on terror.That was why Clinton did not go after him when he had the chance.Bush haters who like Clinton say that Bush ignored warnings that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states in the upcoming months and point out correctly that Bush did nothing,that he ignored them and was more interested in taking vacations in texas the first 9 months while president than he was in protecting us which is true but then they always go and make the false claim that Clinton went after Bin Laden like a firestorm  but Clinton just missed him when he tried to attack him by a day or so or something like that and they quote these sources  below as their evidence.

FactCheck.org : Clinton Passed on Killing bin Laden?

However that link is all a bunch of B.S and lies because its a known fact that 2 different countrys offered Bin Laden up to clinton on a silver platter and he had no interests in him.Matter of fact it was all over the newscasts INITIALLY  of a high ranking general in the military coming on CNN being interviewed late at night once "thats how the media operates,they'll show some important information ONCE late at night,and then you never seen them broadcast it again since like in this case,it was not politically correct." 

That General came on the nightly news and said that they had Bin Laden cornered and were ready to go in and arrest him and bring him before a court but he said right there live on the newscast that Clinton told them to lay off him and leave him alone.

I remember seeing that right there that very night,I was channel hopping and just happened to come across that and saw it. I was pleased to see Dick Morris write a book about it a few years later  because like I said,that news item conveintly disapeared and you never heard anything from the lamestream media about that again after that so I was pleased to see Dick Morris- who served in the Clinton White house, write a book about it and HE even mentioned that point in the book that I remember seeing that night when he wrote the book years later.I read his book and saw where he mentioned that general coming on that nightly newscast  and said-Yeah I remember that.I saw him say that that night,I remember that moment."


So yeah,you totally hit the nail right on the head there when you said they kept him alive because they needed him for their phony war on terror and false flag operation. Bin Laden was just like Oswald,a patsy for their war on terror.


Mr Jones hit the nail on the head as well when he mentioned this over on that same thread where I got that link on Clinton when he posted this below.


It is well known that Clinton and Bush Sr. are buddies. This 2 party "system" is BS. the sooner you understand this the better you would realize it is always the people that lose.
Clinton is just as much responsible, and is just as much a shady character as the Bush die nasty family. They both had war mongering Zionists extremists flooding their administrations.
Clinton was not eligible for a 2nd term, so it was up to the incoming Bush presidency to facilitate the events of 9-11, and Gore couldn't be trusted to do it so the 2000 election fiasco
was a crucial step in bringing this treasonous bunch into power. 



Its a very well known fact that Clinton has a long standing close friendship with the Bushs that date back to at least the early 80's.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Below is an article that the New York Times ran on July 11, 2002, acknowledgeing and accepting that Osama Bin Laden died in December 2001.  Even Pakistan's president at that time knew and accepted it.
> ...









*DAMN YOU ARE GULLIBLE!!*


----------



## KissMy (Dec 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You are the dumbass! 

I said Osama's blood was splattered all over his bedroom where we shot him. There were blankets, sheets, flooring, walls, pillows, etc left at the scene with his blood all over them. It was shown all over the news. Every country that wanted to test the blood got some from that room & tested it & found it was Osama's blood. Not one person, organization or country has proven that it was not Osama.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bin Laden denied involvement in 911 in the interview. US mainstream media censored this news. 

The Osama bin Laden Myth

Paul Craig Roberts
November 26, 2012| 

The interview below with Osama bin Laden was conducted by the Karachi, Pakistan, daily newspaper, Ummat and published on September 28, 2001, 17 days after the alleged, but unsubstantiated, al Qaeda attack of September 11, 2001, on the World Trade Center twin towers and Pentagon. The interview was sensational. The alleged &#8220;mastermind&#8221; of 9/11 said that he and al Qaeda had nothing to do with the 9/11 attack. The British Broadcasting Corporation&#8217;s World Monitoring Service had the interview translated into English and made public on September 29, 2001.

Osama bin Laden&#8217;s sensational denial was not reported by the US print and TV media. It was not investigated by the executive branch. No one in the US Congress called attention to bin Laden&#8217;s refusal of responsibility for the greatest humiliation ever inflicted on a superpower.

To check my memory of the lack of coverage, I googled &#8220;Osama bin Laden&#8217;s interview denying responsibility for 9/11.&#8221; Some Internet sites reproduced the interview, but the only mainstream news source that I found was a 1 minute YouTube video from CNN in which the anchor, after quoting an al Jazeera report of bin Laden&#8217;s denial, concludes that &#8220;we can all weigh that in the scale of credibility and come to our own conclusions.&#8221; In other words, bin Laden had already been demonized, and his denial was not credible.

The sensational news was unfit for US citizens and was withheld from them by the american &#8220;free press,&#8221; a press free to lie for the government but not to tell the truth.

The Osama bin Laden Myth - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> Bin Laden denied involvement in 911 in the interview. US mainstream media censored this news.
> 
> The Osama bin Laden Myth
> 
> ...





Thats funny that you mentioned this because I beat you to the punch on that about a month ago.this supports everything Wildcard posted.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...roberts-exposes-the-osama-bin-laden-myth.html



Looks like great minds think alike.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 22, 2012)

Further proof that Barack Obama deceived the American people, and further proof that Osama Bin Laden did die in December 2001.


*Osama Bin Laden died of natural cause on December 2001. So whom did Obama kill in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May? *
By Latheef Farook
Posted by Sailanmuslim on May 9, 2011 

Top United States&#8217; officials including Madeline Albright said;.
President Barack Obama announced on Monday 2 May 2011 that Osama Bin Laden, founder and leader of Al Qaeda, was killed in an early morning attack by American forces. He said it happened in a housing compound at Abbottabad, a beautiful, green hill city nestled among the mountains, a few hundred yards from the military academy in the suburb of Pakistan&#8217;s capital Islamabad.

First think that strikes any knowledgeable person&#8217;s mind   is the question&#8221; is Osama still alive&#8221;.There were numerous reports that Bin Laden died in December 2001. As early as 17 December 2003 former US Secretary State Madeline Albright told FOX TV News that Bin Laden was dead. Hameed Gul, retired army General and a former of Pakistan intelligence  ISI commander,  stated this week that Bin Ladin died way back and was buried in a private place. He added that the intelligence was that the grave was in that compound thus the attack  to get the body. 

 There were even reports of Bin Laden&#8217;s funeral   in the Egyptian paper &#8220; Al Wafd&#8221; and The Observer of Pakistan on 26 December 2001. Following is the translation of Funeral Article in Egyptian Paper:al-Wafd on Wednesday, December 26, 2001 Vol 15 No 4633;

News of Bin Laden's Death and Funeral 10 days ago 26 Dec 2001 Islamabad .

 A prominent official in the Afghan Taleban movement announced yesterday the death of Osama bin Laden, the chief of al-Qa'da organization, stating that bin Laden suffered serious complications in the lungs and died a natural and quiet death.

The official, who asked to remain anonymous, stated to The Observer of Pakistan that he had himself attended the funeral of bin Laden and saw his face prior to burial in Tora Bora 10 days ago. He mentioned that 30 of al-Qa'da fighters attended the burial as well as members of his family and some friends from the Taleban. In the farewell ceremony to his final rest guns were fired in the air. The official stated that it is difficult to pinpoint the burial location of bin Laden because according to the Wahhabi tradition no mark is left by the grave. He stressed that it is unlikely that the American forces would ever uncover any traces of bin Laden

Lashing out at Obama&#8217;s claim as a &#8220;sick joke&#8221;  top  US government insider Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik, a man who held numerous different influential positions under three different Presidents &#8211;Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford and Jimmy Carter-and still works with the Defense Department, shockingly told The Alex Jones Show  this week that Osama Bin Laden died in 2001 and that he was prepared to testify in front of a grand jury how a top general told him directly that 9/11 was a false flag inside job.

Pieczenik said that Osama Bin Laden died in 2001, &#8220;Not because special forces had killed him, but because as a physician I had known ,that the CIA physicians had treated him and it was on the intelligence roster that he had marfan syndrome,&#8221; adding that the US government knew Bin Laden was dead before they invaded Afghanistan. He died of Marfan syndrome ,a degenerative genetic disease for which there is no permanent cure. The illness severely shortens the life span of the sufferer.  

Dismissing the government&#8217;s account of the assassination of Bin Laden as a &#8220;sick joke&#8221; on the American people, Pieczenik said, &#8220;They are so desperate to make Obama viable, to negate the fact that he may not have been born here, any questions about his background, any irregularities about his background, to make him look assertive&#8230;.to re-elect this president so the American public can be duped once again.&#8221;

Pieczenik&#8217;s assertion that Bin Laden died almost ten years ago is echoed by numerous intelligence professionals as well as heads of state across the world. 

Dismissing Obama&#8217;s claim British broadcaster and journalist Yvonne Ridley said&#8221;    only gullible Americans believe Bin Laden killing. The death of 

bin Laden, she suggested, &#8220;might just secure Obama&#8217;s second term in office, judging from the rather unbridled show of hysteria by the masses gathered in New York's Times Square, Ground Zero and other landmark sites.&#8221; According to her in October 2001 the Taliban's foreign minister offered to handover Bin Laden but the &#8220;reality is that the US needed an excuse to go into Afghanistan.&#8221;  &#8220;Osama bin Laden provided that reason otherwise they could have avoided the world's costliest manhunt for the last decade, the futile War on Terror and the catastrophic war in Afghanistan which has cost tens of thousands of lives,&#8221;  .   

Challenging Obama&#8217;s claim   David Ray Griffin had this to say in an article under the headline&#8221;Osama Bin Laden: Dead or Alive;  in the website &#8220; Global Research&#8221;;

We had considerable testimony in 2002, from people in position to know, that bin Laden was dead, or probably so. These people included President Musharraf, Dale Watson, the head of the FBI&#8217;s counterterrorism unit and Oliver North, who said: &#8220;I'm certain that Osama is dead. And so are all the other guys I stay in touch with&#8221;; President Hamid Karzai  ; sources within Israeli intelligence, who said that any new messages from bin Laden were &#8220;probably fabrications&#8221;; 

Sources within Pakistani intelligence, which &#8220;confirmed the death of  Osama Bin Laden&#8221; and &#8220;attributed the reasons behind Washington's hiding news on the death of   Bin Laden to the desire of the hawks of the American administration to use the issue of al-Qaida and international terrorism to invade Iraq.&#8221;  For this reason, perhaps, the stories about the demise of bin Laden largely came to an end in the latter part of 2002, when the United States was gearing up for its attack on Iraq. From then until now, there have been few such stories. 

Recently, however, two former intelligence officers have spoken out. In October 2008, former CIA case officer Robert Baer suggested in passing during an interview on National Public Radio that bin Laden was no longer among the living. When Baer was asked about this, he said: &#8220;Of course he&#8217;s dead.&#8221; 

In March 2009, former Foreign Service officer Angelo Codevilla published an essay in the American Spectator entitled &#8220;Osama bin Elvis.&#8221; Explaining his title,Codevilla wrote: &#8220;Seven years after Osama bin Laden's last verifiable appearance among the living, there is more évidence for Elvis's presence among us than for his.&#8221;   

Columnist Dr. Paul Craig Roberts stated in the website Global Research on 2 May 2011 that &#8220; This morning&#8217;s headline has the odor of a staged event.  The smell reeks from the triumphalist news reports loaded with exaggerations, from celebrants waving flags and chanting &#8220;USA USA.&#8221;  Could something else be going on?

On top of all people in Abbattobad,where several retired army generals live, dismissed in one voice the claim that Bin Laden lived there. 

Under such circumstances the question is how come Obama killed Bin Laden? Was it a mock operation to divert the public attention from Obama&#8217;s ever mounting problems within and outside the country?

Why was Bin Laden not arrested? Why was he killed? Why was his dead body not   shown to the world as they had done with Saddam Hussein and his sons? Why Osama&#8217;s remains were hastily dumped at sea eliminating trace of any evidence?

A senior US Defense official claimed that bin Laden's body was washed and placed in a white sheet, then verses of the Qur'an were cited and the corpse was eased into the North Arabian Sea. Justifying this decision the official added that finding a country willing to accept the remains of Bin Laden was difficult, so the US decided to bury him at sea. 

Who was the imam who conducted the funeral prayer? If there was an imam in the naval vessel then it was pre planned. It was disgrace to Muslims worldwide that they could not provide   a piece of land to bury Bin Laden&#8217;s dead body. A top Sunni cleric Ahmad al-Tayeb, Grand Sheik of al-Azhar in Cairo, has condemned dumping    Bin Laden&#8217;s body  into the sea as a violation of Islamic laws. He said that the dead should be given full respect regardless of their nations or beliefs, adding that a corpse should be respected when it is buried.

Commenting on the disgusting celebrations in America columnist Jody McIntyre said in &#8220;Independent.co.uk&#8221; that celebrating death is inhuman and there is nothing normal about it. He added that&#8217;;

Today, we are celebrating the death of former CIA employee Osama Bin Laden.  

Can one man be solely responsible for atrocities that kill thousands of people? As with Saddam Hussein, as with Muammer Gaddafi, the complete dehumanization of Osama Bin Laden as an individual has served as the pretext for the killing of hundreds of thousands of people. If we were to follow the logic that the killing of one man called Bin Laden comprises &#8216;justice&#8217; for the thousands of victims of 9/11, then what would &#8216;justice&#8217; for the estimated one million Iraqis killed since the US and British-led invasion of Iraq entail?

The truth is, the conditions that allow Bin Laden&#8217;s ideology to proliferate still exist. The colonialist Israeli occupation of Palestine still exists. The occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan still exist. The bombing of Libya continues. We do not celebrate those victims of our &#8216;military humanitarianism&#8217;; rather, we completely ignore them.

If Osama Bin Laden was killed today, then is the world a better place? Should we feel safer? I do not feel safer to know that a country with a thousand military bases across the world still holds the arrogant vision of itself as the world&#8217;s policeman. I think there is another reason Bin Laden would never be put on trial; perhaps then, we could have found out who he was taking his orders from?

&#8220;I think that all the silence is worse than all the violence,&#8221; sings rapper Lupe Fiasco on his latest single, &#8216;Words I Never Said&#8217;, &#8220;Fear is such a weak emotion that&#8217;s why I despise it,  we&#8217;re scared of almost everything afraid to even tell the truth&#8230;&#8221;

When will we stop allowing our fears to blind our sense of humanity?



Osama Bin Laden died of natural cause on December 2001. So whom did Obama kill in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May? By Latheef Farook | Sailan Muslim - The Online Resource for Sri Lanka Muslims


----------



## MikeK (Dec 22, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families.
> 
> ...


I don't believe this anymore than I believe the 9/11 attack was an "inside job."  But I do believe bin Laden was killed rather than captured to silence him, just as Timothy McVeigh's execution took place in record time to silence him. I believe both individuals had much to say which government doesn't want the public thinking about.  Specifically, the motives for both actions.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 22, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Further proof that Barack Obama deceived the American people, and further proof that Osama Bin Laden did die in December 2001.
> 
> *Osama Bin Laden died of natural cause on December 2001. So whom did Obama kill in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May? *
> By Latheef Farook
> ...



Where are the DNA test proving it was Osama Bin Ladin who was buried in December 2001? If the body was buried back in 2001, why have the conspiracy nuts not yet dug it up & proved Bush & Obama are lying? Also where is the DNA test proving that was not Osama's blood splattered in the room in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> ...



You obviously did not read Wildcards post just before yours and your also  not making any sense whatsoever.If you accept the truth that he was killed just a couple months later after 9/11, then you are acknoweledging that 9/11 was an inside job. Yes Bin Laden was killed then because yes,just like with Tim Mcveigh and Lee harvery Oswald, he knew too much on who was really behind the attacks. Just like me and Katsu proved,Bin Laden was being set up as a patsy back when Clinton was president which is why like we mentioned,Bushs long time friend Clinton never went after him to capture or kill him because they needed him roaming free to be the future patsy in the case.

Oh and here in a short 5 minutes,you can see for yourself the evidence is overwhelming that 9/11 was an inside job.Not one paid agent troll on this site liek Kiss My for instance,has ever tried to debunk it because they know they cant.they always run off with their tail between their legs when confronted with these facts like you will do as well.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

something else not covered in that video that should be mentioned is not one of these agent trolls that have penetrated this site ever have an explanation for these facts.In that video they say-the 9/11 commission acted like this guy didnt even exist.

they of course are talking about Barry Jennings.One thing NONE of these agent trolls that have penetrated this site has EVER been able to address and wont is bld 7 which is the crux of the 9/11 commission in the fact that the towers neighbors were MUCH closer to the towers so they had far more extensive damage done to them and far worse fires than bld 7 yet those towers did not collapse but bld 7 did even though it was MUCH further away from them.

NONE of these paid agent trolls here ever have an answer for that and never address that because they know they are cornered and cant counter it so they act like I never even posted this fact just like you will because it proves there was an inside job since barry jeenings that man they are talking about the 9/11 commission said didnt even exist,immediately that day in an interview with reporters talked about hearing explosions in the basement of bld 7 and they occured before the towers fell which shreads to pieces the lies of the NIST report that the debris from the towers caused bld 7 to collapse.

Nobody here has ever been able to get around that fact.thats why Barry Jennings died mysteriously two days before the NIST report came out because his testimony shreads to pieces their lies.The pattern is the same as the kennedy assassination,just like in that case,many people who gave versions different than the governments ended up dying in mysterious deaths.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Further proof that Barack Obama deceived the American people, and further proof that Osama Bin Laden did die in December 2001.
> 
> 
> *Osama Bin Laden died of natural cause on December 2001. So whom did Obama kill in Pakistan on Sunday 1 May? *
> ...



as always Wildcard,the Octa's get their asses handed to them on a platter from you. Even the head of the Pakistani ISI has confessed.wow I did not know about that part,thanks for posting that Wildcard.The paid shills cant get around this post.hee hee.
Best post on this by far bar none.

That post mentioned David Ray Griffin,every poster here should read his book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY.

It shreads to pieces the lies and omissions of the 9/11 coverup commission and NIST.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> So very true Katsung.That is correct that they kept Bin Laden alive for their false flag war on terror.That was why Clinton did not go after him when he had the chance.Bush haters who like Clinton say that Bush ignored warnings that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states in the upcoming months and point out correctly that Bush did nothing,that he ignored them and was more interested in taking vacations in texas the first 9 months while president than he was in protecting us which is true but then they always go and make the false claim that Clinton went after Bin Laden like a firestorm  but Clinton just missed him when he tried to attack him by a day or so or something like that and they quote these sources  below as their evidence.
> 
> FactCheck.org : Clinton Passed on Killing bin Laden?
> 
> ...



By the way Wildcard,since nobody else has commented on this post of mine except Katsu who is obviously awake,that none of the trolls have dared to tackle it,I would like to hear YOU comment on it,were you aware of these facts mentioned in this post of mine by chance?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 29, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> So very true Katsung.That is correct that they kept Bin Laden alive for their false flag war on terror.That was why Clinton did not go after him when he had the chance.Bush haters who like Clinton say that Bush ignored warnings that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states in the upcoming months and point out correctly that Bush did nothing,that he ignored them and was more interested in taking vacations in texas the first 9 months while president than he was in protecting us which is true but then they always go and make the false claim that Clinton went after Bin Laden like a firestorm  but Clinton just missed him when he tried to attack him by a day or so or something like that and they quote these sources  below as their evidence.
> 
> FactCheck.org : Clinton Passed on Killing bin Laden?
> 
> ...



I will agree with you in saying that the war on terror is fake, but I do not agree that Bin Laden was kept alive all those years, just to keep the fake war on terror going.  Osama Bin Laden did die in December 2001.  The Bush Admin., knew that he died in December 2001.  They just kept the idea, the thought of that Osama Bin Laden is still alive and is still a threat.  They needed the American people to believe the lie that Osama Bin Laden was still alive, and it worked.  

Were you aware that the US Government kept Osama Bin Laden's corpse on ice, how else do you explain the rapid DNA results in less than 24hrs?  

*Inside Sources: Bin Ladens Corpse Has Been On Ice For Nearly a Decade * 

Paul Joseph Watson
Infowars.com
May 2, 2011



A multitude of different inside sources both publicly and privately, including one individual who personally worked with Bin Laden at one time, told us directly that Osamas dead corpse has been on ice for nearly a decade and that his death would only be announced at the most politically expedient time.

That time has now come with a years-old fake picture being presented as the only evidence of his alleged killing yesterday, while Bin Ladens body has been hastily dumped into the sea to prevent anyone from finding out when he actually died.

In April 2002, over nine years ago, Council on Foreign Relations member Steve R. Pieczenik, who served as Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under Henry Kissinger, Cyrus Vance, and James Baker, told the Alex Jones Show that Bin Laden had already been dead for months.

Pieczenik would be in a position to know such information, having worked directly with Bin Laden when the US was funding and arming the terror leader in an attempt to drive the Soviets out of Afghanistan in the late 70&#8242;s and early 80&#8242;s (a documented historical fact that talking heads in the corporate media are actually denying today in light of developments).

I found out through my sources that he had had kidney disease. And as a physician, I knew that he had to have two dialysis machines and he was dying, Pieczenik told Jones during the April 24, 2002 interview.

And you could see those in those films, those made-up photos that they were sending us out of nowhere. I mean, suddenly, we would see a video of bin Laden today and then out of nowhere, they said oh it was sent to us anonymously, meaning that someone in the government, our government, was trying to keep up the morale on our side and say oh we still have to chase this guy when, in fact, hes been dead for months, added Pieczenik.

Pieczenik then stated that the video tape of a fat Bin Laden look alike taking responsibility for 9/11 that was released in December 2001 was such a hoax designed to manipulate people in the emotional aftermath of 9/11.

The subsequent war in Afghanistan that followed 9/11 was orchestrated With the agreement of the bin Laden family, knowing fully well that he would die, said Pieczenik. And I think that Musharraf, the President of Pakistan, spilled the beans by accident three months ago when he said that bin Laden was dead because his kidney dialysis machines were destroyed in East Afghanistan.

In addition to Pieczenik, as we reported in August 2002, Alex Jones was separately told by a high level Republican source that Bin Laden was dead and that his body was being kept on ice until Osamas death could be announced at the most politically expedient time.

When Jones asked the source if his claim was mere speculation or whether it was actually true, the source re-iterated the fact that he was being deadly serious and that Bin Ladens corpse was physically on ice waiting to be rolled out for public consumption at the most opportune moment.

Many expected that moment to be right before the 2004 election, but after Democrats began speculating about the possibility, Republicans settled instead for a fake Osama video tape that was released on the eve of the election and, according to both George W. Bush and John Kerry, was the deciding factor in a closely-fought contest. Veteran news reader Walter Cronkite labeled the entire farce a Karl Rove-orchestrated set-up.

In addition to these sources, a deluge of other heads of state as well as intelligence agency professionals have gone on record over the past nine years to state their belief that Bin Laden was likely dead, after it became clear that the Al-Qaeda leaders health was in severe decline as a result of kidney disease at the end of 2001. These include;

- Former CIA officer and hugely respected intelligence & foreign policy expert Robert Baer, who in 2008 when asked about Bin Laden by a radio host responded, Of course he is dead.

- On December 26, 2001, Fox News, citing a Pakistan Observer story, reported that the Afghan Taliban had pronounced Bin Laden dead and buried him in an unmarked grave.

- On January 18, 2002, Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf announced: I think now, frankly, he is dead.

- On July 17, 2002, the then-head of counterterrorism at the FBI, Dale Watson, told a conference of law enforcement officials that I personally think he [Bin Laden] is probably not with us anymore.

- In October 2002, Afghan President Hamid Karzai told CNN that I would come to believe that [Bin Laden] probably is dead.

- In 2003, former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright told Fox News Channel analyst Morton Kondracke she suspected Bush knew the whereabouts of Osama bin Laden and was waiting for the most politically expedient moment to announce his capture.

- In November 2005, Senator Harry Reid revealed that he was told Osama may have died in the Pakistani earthquake of October that year.

- In February 2007, Professor Bruce Lawrence, head of Duke Universitys Religious Studies program, stated that the purported video and audio tapes that were being released of Bin Laden were fake and that he was probably dead.

- On November 2, 2007, former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto told Al-Jazeeras David Frost that Omar Sheikh had killed Osama Bin Laden.

- In March 2009, former US foreign intelligence officer and professor of international relations at Boston University Angelo Codevilla stated: All the evidence suggests Elvis Presley is more alive today than Osama Bin Laden.

- In May 2009, Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari confirmed that his counterparts in the American intelligence agencies hadnt heard anything from Bin Laden in seven years and confirmed I dont think hes alive.

In a way, the establishment had their hand forced in having to announce the death of someone whose shadowy existence had proven very useful to them in maintaining fear and uncertainty amongst the population of America and the world.

The fact that the myth behind Al-Qaeda has been completely demolished and that the group, through a myriad of revelations, including Anwar Al-Alawkis post-9/11 visit to the Pentagon, is now widely known to be a US intelligence front, perhaps now means that Al-Qaeda will be swept under the rug and a new enemy will be invented in order to legitimize the continued US military-complex domination of the globe.


» Inside Sources: Bin Ladens Corpse Has Been On Ice For Nearly a Decade Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


You are right about the Bushes and the Clintons, those two families are VERY close.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2012)

I've noticed those who believe the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center was an "inside job" tend to focus their attention on motive and conspiratory factors but ignore what would be the nuts & bolts of such an enormous undertaking.  

I suspect the reason for avoiding discussion of the material factors of the task is complete ignorance of controlled demolition methods.  Because anyone who does understand what would be required to surreptitiously carry out a methodical destruction of that magnitude would not for one moment believe bringing down the Twin Towers could possibly have been an "inside job."  

First of all, there are only two demolition contractors in the entire world who are capable of handling a project of that size, which is greater than any controlled demolition in the history of the craft by a factor of hundreds, and the idea that either of them could be somehow encouraged to engage in something so bizarre is utterly absurd.  Even if a crew of dedicated terrorists could be assembled and trained to carry out such a monumental task, the World Trade Center complex was protected by an exceptionally efficient security force headed  by a former FBI Terrorist Task Force member.  All contractors working in or about the buildings were screened and accounted for.

To rig just one Tower for demolition would take at least six sappers working for several days.  It would involve placement of explosive charges connected by a wiring network running throughout the service corridors, every bit of which would be conspicuously visible to dozens of regular tradesmen, electricians, carpenters, tinsmiths, plumbers, painters, etc., who moved about in those corridors on a daily basis -- not to mention the routine security patrols.  To consider that no one would ask questions about such activities is another absurdity.  

I have no doubt the World Trade Center "inside job" theories were inspired by the perfectly vertical manner in which both Towers collapsed.  They came down exactly like buildings we've all seen come down in televised documentaries of controlled demolitions.  There is a perfectly reasonable explanation for that phenomenon, but rather than waste time and space explaining it here an important question must be considered:  If the objective of bringing the Twin Towers down was to cause massive damage, why take the time and go through the trouble, risk, and expense of effecting a controlled demolition?  Why not just place a single _toppling_ charge, such as the one placed in Tower One by Ramseh Yousef in 1993?  That charge was a bit too small and it was not properly positioned or it would have done the job.  A slight adjustment in size and positioning would easily have caused the building to topple, wreaking massive damage on the entire neighborhood of lower Manhattan.  The very notion of a controlled demolition is in fact counterproductive to the objective of the 9/11 attack.

So these critical details, all of which are carefully and purposefully ignored in the "inside job" conspiracy theories, make it clear that it is not only unlikely that the 9/11 attack was an _inside job_ -- it is quite impossible.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 1, 2013)

MikeK said:


> I have no doubt the World Trade Center "inside job" theories were inspired by the perfectly vertical manner in which both Towers collapsed.  They came down exactly like buildings we've all seen come down in televised documentaries of controlled demolitions.  There is a perfectly reasonable explanation for that phenomenon, but rather than waste time and space explaining it here an important question must be considered:  If the objective of bringing the Twin Towers down was to cause massive damage, why take the time and go through the trouble, risk, and expense of effecting a controlled demolition?  Why not just place a single _toppling_ charge, such as the one placed in Tower One by Ramseh Yousef in 1993?  That charge was a bit too small and it was not properly positioned or it would have done the job.  A slight adjustment in size and positioning would easily have caused the building to topple, wreaking massive damage on the entire neighborhood of lower Manhattan.  The very notion of a controlled demolition is in fact counterproductive to the objective of the 9/11 attack.
> 
> So these critical details, all of which are carefully and purposefully ignored in the "inside job" conspiracy theories, make it clear that it is not only unlikely that the 9/11 attack was an _inside job_ -- it is quite impossible.



Stupid question. They couldn't lead a plane to hit WTC at the bottom where there are so many high buildings aroud them. The stage show of collapse must be from the top where the building was impacted by the plane. So they had to play it in a self demolishing. The perpetrators was not stupid enough to plan a plane to hit the top then explode the WTC with a single charge on the bottom to your ecnomic design. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 1, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001 - YouTube



Channeling Alex Jones doesn't prove OBL has been dead since 2001 but it does prove you are a flaming loon. Thanks for playing!


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > So very true Katsung.That is correct that they kept Bin Laden alive for their false flag war on terror.That was why Clinton did not go after him when he had the chance.Bush haters who like Clinton say that Bush ignored warnings that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states in the upcoming months and point out correctly that Bush did nothing,that he ignored them and was more interested in taking vacations in texas the first 9 months while president than he was in protecting us which is true but then they always go and make the false claim that Clinton went after Bin Laden like a firestorm  but Clinton just missed him when he tried to attack him by a day or so or something like that and they quote these sources  below as their evidence.
> ...




Oooo, you're so scary ... a regular legend in your own very small yet pompous mind.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 1, 2013)

MikeK said:


> I've noticed those who believe the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center was an "inside job" tend to focus their attention on motive and conspiratory factors but ignore what would be the nuts & bolts of such an enormous undertaking.
> 
> I suspect the reason for avoiding discussion of the material factors of the task is complete ignorance of controlled demolition methods.  Because anyone who does understand what would be required to surreptitiously carry out a methodical destruction of that magnitude would not for one moment believe bringing down the Twin Towers could possibly have been an "inside job."
> 
> ...



Thank you for doing the heavy lifting, Mike. I've seen these facts and understand the logic behind them but didn't have the time to dig 'em up. GuyPinata has been trying to make the case that "they" slipped a few old ladies in with regular union peeps to rig the buildings for demo. As you noted, an ever-so-slight error would have caused the buildings to topple rather than collapse which would have destroyed vast property and killed tens of thousands of people. Our conspiracy theorists have waaay too much free time on their hands.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt the World Trade Center "inside job" theories were inspired by the perfectly vertical manner in which both Towers collapsed.  They came down exactly like buildings we've all seen come down in televised documentaries of controlled demolitions.  There is a perfectly reasonable explanation for that phenomenon, but rather than waste time and space explaining it here an important question must be considered:  If the objective of bringing the Twin Towers down was to cause massive damage, why take the time and go through the trouble, risk, and expense of effecting a controlled demolition?  Why not just place a single _toppling_ charge, such as the one placed in Tower One by Ramseh Yousef in 1993?  That charge was a bit too small and it was not properly positioned or it would have done the job.  A slight adjustment in size and positioning would easily have caused the building to topple, wreaking massive damage on the entire neighborhood of lower Manhattan.  The very notion of a controlled demolition is in fact counterproductive to the objective of the 9/11 attack.
> ...



well said.He also ignores the fact that many witnesses reported hearing explosions in the towers and many were experienced in the sounds of explosives including many experienced firefighters and first responders.Not only that but anybody who nows anything at all about the laws of physics knows buildings dont topple down at free fall speed like they did due to fire.that they gradually fall down over a period of time.

Not to mention they were designed to take hits from multiple airliners and remain standing.and over a thousand architects and engineers have come forward and risked their jobs by stating that its impossible for them to topple like that due to just fires.and even some demolition experts have said so as well.when they were shown bld 7,without knowing it was bld 7, in new york,they said it was a controlled demolition. 

one conveintly died months later after saying that.as well did Barry Jennings whos testimony is the crux of the 9/11 coverup that they cant get around.He told reporters immediately that he heard explosions in the basement in bld 7 PRIOR to the towers falling which shreads to piecs the lies of the 9/11 coverup commission.and how conveinient for the government and NIST that he allegedly died in a hospital two days before the NIST report came out.It was convenint for them that he died because his testimony there at would have shread to death the lies of NIST that the fires caused them to collpase since he told reporters that there was an explosion in the basement of bld 7 before the towers fell which shreads to pieces the lies of the NIST report that the fires caused bld 7 to collpase.the official conspiracy theory apologists always dodge these facts to no surprise.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 18, 2013)

An interview conducted between Osama Bin Laden and Ummat newspaper , Karachi on Sep.28 2001
(This inteview has not seen the light of day in the Western press, nor will it ever see the light of day, because it is extremely damaging to plans West has for the Islamic world)

Ummat (in Urdu), Karachi, 28 September 2001, pp. 1 and 7. Daily Ummat

Ummat&#8217;s introduction

Kabul: Prominent Arab mojahed holy warrior Usamah Bin-Ladin has said that he or his al-Qa&#8217;idah group has nothing to do with the 11 September suicidal attacks in Washington and New York. He said the US government should find the attackers within the country. In an exclusive interview with daily &#8220;Ummat&#8221;, he said these attacks could be the act of those who are part of the American system and are rebelling against it and working for some other system. Or, Usamah said, this could be the act of those who want to make the current century a century of conflict between Islam and Christianity. Or, the American Jews, who are opposed to President Bush ever since the Florida elections, might be the masterminds of this act. There is also a great possibility of the involvement of US intelligence agencies, which need billions of dollars worth of funds every year. He said there is a government within the government in the United States.

The secret agencies, he said, should be asked as to who are behind the attacks. Usamah said support for attack on Afghanistan was a matter of need for some Muslim countries and compulsion for others. However, he said, he was thankful to the courageous people of Pakistan who erected a bulwark before the wrong forces. He added that the Islamic world was attaching great expectations with Pakistan and, in time of need, &#8220;we will protect this bulwark by sacrificing of lives&#8221;.

Following is the interview in full detail:

An interview conducted between Osama Bin Laden and Ummat newspaper , Karachi on Sep.28 2001


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > So very true Katsung.That is correct that they kept Bin Laden alive for their false flag war on terror.That was why Clinton did not go after him when he had the chance.Bush haters who like Clinton say that Bush ignored warnings that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states in the upcoming months and point out correctly that Bush did nothing,that he ignored them and was more interested in taking vacations in texas the first 9 months while president than he was in protecting us which is true but then they always go and make the false claim that Clinton went after Bin Laden like a firestorm  but Clinton just missed him when he tried to attack him by a day or so or something like that and they quote these sources  below as their evidence.
> ...



Or perhaps the norms just consider you and your lunacy to be your prob, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2013)

MikeK said:


> I've noticed those who believe the 9/11 attack on the World Trade Center was an "inside job" tend to focus their attention on motive and conspiratory factors but ignore what would be the nuts & bolts of such an enormous undertaking.
> 
> I suspect the reason for avoiding discussion of the material factors of the task is complete ignorance of controlled demolition methods.  Because anyone who does understand what would be required to surreptitiously carry out a methodical destruction of that magnitude would not for one moment believe bringing down the Twin Towers could possibly have been an "inside job."
> 
> ...



The CTs are committed to their CTs to the exclusion of facts, truth, logic and reason. Anything which interferes with their CTs is, by definition, bogus and anyone who disagrees is, also by definition, a paid gov't agent.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Wikileaks, Al-Qaeda, Osama's family members, friends, foes, Democrats, Republicans, all the news organizations & media on the planet, & all the governments on the planet are lying??????



That's an interesting strategy you're attempting, considering the same question begging for logic regarding the countless entities insisting impending global oil depletion. It keeps slamming you in the face, as you don't seem to have an answer to that question, and yet you're using it in reverse here.

All those entities are lying? Hmmmm... 

Anyhow, see you back in the energy forum, where you continue to miss the point entirely and work backwards from a fundamentally flawed conclusion.


----------



## jillian (Jan 25, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been told that the OP is Rimjob with spell check. The words are spelled right but he's still a fucking Gage dupe.
> ...



don't you mean that post for the lunatic o/p?

you know, a conspiracy theory loser who adds nothing of sane substance to the board, much less 'intellectual'. 

i love oppositeland.


----------



## jillian (Jan 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I guess Pakistan & Al-Qaeda are also lying when they also claim we got him. You do know Osama's blood was all over that bedroom so Pakistan could run their own DNA test & prove it was or was not him.



shhhhhh... you don't want to wreck a perfectly good conspiracy theory.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 2, 2013)

US Government Contractor Claims &#8220;Al-Qaeda&#8221; Has Confirmed Bin Laden Fairytale

SITE organization was behind release of fake &#8220;Al-Qaeda&#8221; tapes released at politically opportune times stretching back years
Wednesday, Aug 17, 2011 05:30 AM PDT
SITE&#8217;s claim that &#8220;Al-Qaeda&#8221; has confirmed the official White House version of events concerning the death of Bin Laden, thereby lending presumed credence to a narrative that has quickly attracted derision and suspicion even amongst mainstream journalists, is about as credible as if Barney the Purple Dinosaur had made a statement assuring us that Osama was killed on Sunday evening.

SITE is a US military-industrial complex front and has been caught red-handed releasing fake Al-Qaeda tapes on numerous occasions.
The SITE organization is nothing more than a contractor for the U.S. government, receiving some $500,000 a year annually from Uncle Sam, the majority of which is paid for by U.S. taxpayers. The group was founded by Rita Katz, the daughter of an executed Israeli spy. Katz has worked closely with the Department of Justice, Department of the Treasury, and the Department of Homeland Security.

SITE&#8217;s website content was found to be largely copied from the U.S. State Department. &#8220;SITE&#8217;s &#8220;Terrorism Library, on cursory investigation, looks to be a straight data scrape from the U.S. Department of State&#8217;s Patterns of Global Terrorism &#8211; 2003, Appendix B,&#8221; notes SourceWatch. This organization is nothing more than a dummy group which acts as a conduit for Pentagon propaganda.

Everything about SITE indicates that it is nothing more than a trojan horse that is regularly used by the military-industrial complex to release staged Al-Qaeda videotapes as part of the ongoing propaganda offensive to justify the brutal, pointless and manufactured war on terror.

Prison Planet.com » US Government Contractor Claims ?Al-Qaeda? Has Confirmed Bin Laden Fairytale


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2013)

jillian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Pakistan & Al-Qaeda are also lying when they also claim we got him. You do know Osama's blood was all over that bedroom so Pakistan could run their own DNA test & prove it was or was not him.
> ...



like the conspiracy theory of the governments that you blindly worship and run off away from when countered with facts you cant refute. he hasnt wrecked jack squat troll.in fact he keeps evading facts we post to him which is something you excel at.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 16, 2013)

A four less operation.

1.	Corpse less &#8211; They say they dropped it into sea. 

2.	Picture less &#8211; They let you imagine by yourself with this picture. 







3.	Witness less &#8211; Navy Seals died twice in helicopter crash

(1)	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May 1, Abbottabad

(2)	August 6, 2011 5:11 AM 

22 Navy SEALs dead in Afghan chopper crash

4.	Site less &#8211; No clue could be tracked any more on site


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2013)

WitnessLess, because you weren't there.

BaseLess, because your arguements don't hold water.

UseLess, because your posts are crap.


----------



## TyrealJenkins (Feb 18, 2013)

What the hell is this shit, seriously dawg?  So much scrutiny for Obama.  What did he do to deserve this?  I bet if he was white nobody would be doubting he took out bin laden.  

In case nobody remembers, world trade centers?  Boom boom?  2 planes?  Motha fuckas crashed down, killed a bunch of people, bet it was crazy to be there.

Anyway barack had Bin Laden taken out MAFIA style, shot in the head twice!



> 3. Witness less &#8211; Navy Seals died twice in helicopter crash



WHAT!?  I know those Navy Seals be some BAD motha fuckas but how the fuck you die twice?  Get your shit s8 b4 you scrutinize a brotha.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2013)

Good question.........................how do you die twice?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 5, 2013)

JiggsCasey said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Wikileaks, Al-Qaeda, Osama's family members, friends, foes, Democrats, Republicans, all the news organizations & media on the planet, & all the governments on the planet are lying??????
> ...



 The difference is facts! The government has been lying about peak oil for 130 years. The subsequent higher oil production facts prove that they have been lying for 130 years.

It has been proven in court that our government lies about torturing & killing US citizens without trial. But posting from a computer saying "Obama lied about Osama bin Laden's death" is pure B.S. because they have zero facts to back that statement. Show us proof!


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2013)

Osama bin Laden & his son-in-law Suleiman Abu Ghaith on video together saying "The storms shall not stop, especially the airplanes storm"

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX6lD4_uuB8"]1998 - Osama Bin Laden Interview with ABC John Miller[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Quick question Blow Me..................(yeah............I'm gonna call you Blow Me instead of Kiss My, because if you suck dicks like you suck with facts, you could be fun)..........how the fuck does oil have anything to do with Bin Laden?  

Go ahead................try to weave a logic string..............you're gonna fail.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 9, 2013)

Haven't seen any Osama videos recently....hmmm did something happen to him?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 9, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been dead since December 13, 2001.
> 
> The Bush Admin. has known that Osama bin Laden has been dead and deceived the American people about it.  The Obama Admin. knows it as well.  Obama does not deserve credit for a lie.  The US Government had the military over in Afghanistan chasing a ghost and who paid the price for it?  Our troops and their families.
> 
> ...



Of all the nutjob CTs out there, this is the most believable to me. That said I have one question:

Why would Bush hide OBL's death and allow obama to get the cred?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Good question.........................how do you die twice?



That's the point. You don't. He means there is something fishy.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 9, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Haven't seen any Osama videos recently....hmmm did something happen to him?



Yup! Seal Team 6!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 18, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001 - YouTube
> ...



SAYIT?  Say what?  

That YOU are a gullible and ignorant shit-stain that actually got drunk on Obama's Kool-Aid, and believed every word Obama was telling as the truth about OBL supposedly being killed in May 2011.  

That YOU failed to comprehend the evidence that proves otherwise.

That YOU are a joke, looking for a punchline.

I don't know what makes YOU so stupid, but it really works.  OBL has been dead since December, 2001.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 18, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



I'm stupid because I don't have a crystal ball like you, Princess? I don't need to look hard for a joke around here ... it's the idiot with the confederate flag skull and crossbones avatar.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 19, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



If OBL has been dead since December, 2001, then why the fuck didn't Shrub the Junior broadcast it on all channels?

Didn't he said he wanted him "dead or alive"?

Face it fuckwit, Jr. didn't do shit and Obama did.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001



Nothing but conspiracy theory.

- Where is Osama Bin Laden's Grave?
- Where is the DNA proof Osama Bin Laden is in that grave?
- Seal team 6 produced Osama Bin Laden's body as proof they got him.
- Until you prove otherwise Obama did not lie about Osama bin Laden's death.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I don't really care when the dirtball died as long as he's dead. Imagine how many countries would be in on a conspiracy to cover OBL's death including his host country. CTs just don't think things through. Period.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001
> ...



In their defense, this board exists so CTs can exhibit their paranoia anonymously in public.
They do make great pets.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead Since 2001
> ...



*Until I prove otherwise Obama did not lie about Osama bin Laden's death? *  Really?  Really?  Are you serious?  I guess MR./MS. KissMy hasn't been paying attention.

I already posted articles, videos and links throughout this very thread that proves otherwise, but what do you and bikersailor and sayit have?  A nice big glass of Obama's Kool-Aid, that's what.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 19, 2013)

And here is yet further proof that Osama Bin Laden did in fact die in December 2001, it further proves Obama is a liar as well.



*Why 'Osama Bin Laden Dead' is a Government Lie*. 
Wed, May 04, 2011
By Jason James

Right now at this moment Im overwhelmed by an intense feeling of disappointment.

As I flip through the various channels of corporate news media Im watching the propaganda machine go into overdrive. For the past 24 hours the Western World has been in a frenzy; people dancing in the streets, waving flags on the white house lawn, reporters and journalists repeating the same information on live television and all of them celebrating the death of their most formidable foe: Osama bin Laden.

Yes, ladies and gentleman, the boogeyman is dead. On Sunday morning American soldiers, working alongside the CIA and the Pakistani government, stared right into the face of terror and put a bullet in that fuckers head. We marched right through Pakistan, shoved the American flag up that terrorists ass and showed the radical Islamic fuck faces that the good ol Christian red white and blue always gets their man. Barack Obama is fuckin Superman and we will fuckin destroy anybody that fucks with us, even Gene fuckin Hackman. FUCK. You. Osama. Yeeeeee fuckin haw!

But wait, something about this just doesnt feel right. I dont mean to be a pessimist and take anything away from the celebration but the more I think about the circumstances before and after bin Ladens death, the more I doubt the validity of the information weve been given. In fact, I think this whole thing is a flat out lie.

Lets go all the way back to September 11th, 2001. Im not going to go through the events that occurred that day or the unbelievable amount of evidence proving that it was impossible for al-Qaeda to have acted alone because weve all seen it and we all know it well. If by chance you live somewhere in the jungle and you havent had contact with the outside world until today, go ahead and click here.

Im also not going to focus on Osama bin Ladens relationship with the CIA and the American government, but I will sum it up by telling you that *Osama bin Laden was a CIA agent (codename: Tim Osman) and worked with the American government in the 1980s to fight the Soviet occupation of Afghanistan*. Nor will I mention the close business ties between the bin Laden and Bush families. No, were not going to go into that. What Im going to direct your attention to is a little known fact; Osama bin Laden has been dead for more than 9 years.

In the months following the WTC attacks on September 11th, the majority of the American public were made to believe that Osama bin Laden and al-Qaeda were public enemy #1. *But what they didnt know was that al-Qaedas fearless leader also suffered from a debilitating kidney disease and Marfan Syndrome and his health was declining rapidly.*Bin Laden was so ill that he needed dialysis at least every 3 days, which would be impossible if he was hiding out in caves and constantly moving around. Even if he did have 2 dialysis machines (which was common knowledge within the intelligence community), he still would have never survived. There were also reports that he had kidney treatment at an American hospital in Dubai 2 months before September 11th, where he was met by a fellow CIA agent, but of course the mainstream news media never said anything about it because it wouldnt fit with the official story released after the 9/11. *In December 2001 FOX News even reported that bin Laden had died due to lung failure caused by complications from Marfan Syndrome (I originally had a link to this story but FOX has since taken it down for some reason, haha)*.

There are literally thousands of news sources that have documented 9 different instances in which Osama bin Laden was said to have died, but the most reliable story came from former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State and Council on Foreign Relations member, Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik. In an April 2002 interview with Alex Jones, Pieczenik said, I worked with Osama bin Laden in 78, 81, and 79 when he was in Afghanistan. And so we have a blowback with Osama. But what made it more difficult was, I found out through my sources that he had had kidney disease. And as a physician, I knew that he had to have two dialysis machines and he was dying. And you could see in those films, those made-up photos that they were sending us out of nowhere. I mean, suddenly, we would see a video of bin Laden today and then out of nowhere, they said oh it was sent to us anonymously, meaning that someone in the government, our government, was trying to keep up the morale on our side and say oh we still have to chase this guy when, in fact, hes been dead for months. I mean the whole thing was a, I mean it was such a hoax. I mean I said you would have to be, you know, blind and stupid to not realize that this is really being manipulating in trying to manipulate us. And I think that Musharraf, the President of Pakistan, spilled the beans by accident three months ago when he said that bin Laden was dead because his kidney dialysis machines were destroyed in East Afghanistan.

Then just days after bin Ladens supposed death (May 3rd, 2011), Pieczenik called in to Jones show again and re-iterated what he knew was absolute fact. He said (click here to listen to the full interview, fast forward to the 2:08:00 mark), The issue now is, we have brought to the forefront, at a time when America is in deep peril economically. We are in deep peril because we are in 2 wars of which I have no idea why were there. And I had warned 9 years ago that we would go into Afghanistan and Iraq after 9/11 and I predicted That Osama bin Laden would be dead and had been dead for over 7 months. Not because Special Forces killed him, but because as a physician I had known that the CIA physicians had treated him and it was on the intelligence roster that he had Marfan Syndrome And what happens with that disease is that you have a very short lifespan. It was not an accident that his number 2 man al-Zawahiri was a physician. Osama bin Laden died when we went into Afghanistan, General Tommy Franks had stated very clearly that he had died and he made a slip Now we knew that he had already died by that time. By the time we had already gone into Afghanistan and in Pakistan we knew he was dead. So the notion, when I came on the radio show in 2002 And I said, Listen, Osama bin Laden is dead. Hes dead. Theres no question about it, he had Marfan Syndrome and it had nothing to do with Special Forces. 

He was used in the same way that 9/11 was used to mobilize emotions and feeling in the American people in order to go to a war that had to be justified through a narrative that Bush Jr. created and Cheney created about the world of terrorism. Now, I have been in that world for 30 years. During 30 years we had never been attacked in America. I repeat it again, the question is not that we are safer now; we are not safer. We had never been attacked until 9/11 because Bush Jr., Cheney, Rumsfeld and a group of other Generals who were involved Decided that we had to mobilize the public in order to create a war on terrorism, which is an oxymoron. That war on terrorism no longer exists. The key question America has to ask again is, this has much greater implications just in the distortions and lies that are created by the intelligence community, and believe me I work with the intelligence community. 

The question is, why does that have to be done repeatedly in different administrations to the American public particularly now with the President who has the lowest ratings, whos historical back ground is in question. Im not only talking about his birth certificate, forget that. His education, how he came to power, whom he represents and particularly in a time when Wall Street and the bankers have gotten away with the greatest crime in the history of America, nobody was indicted. So the issue becomes a little bit greater than, the question of, did the CIA and intelligence community doctor up this situation? The answer is yes, categorically yes. Anybody who tells you its not is lying. Its a total make-up, make belief; were in the American theater of the absurd. If this was an attack and they attacked a mortuary, God bless them. Because Osama bin Laden is totally dead. So theres no way they couldve attacked or killed or confronted Osama bin Laden unless you believe in the resurrection of Osama bin Laden and I dont.

Pieczenik wasnt the only person to bring the truth about bin Laden to light. There is a long list of government officials across the world who confirmed in 2002 that he was dead. In 2003 Madeleine Albright, former Secretary of State under President Clinton, is on record as saying, the Bush administration may already have captured Osama bin Laden and will release the news just before next year's presidential election. Then in 2009 Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari said, counterparts in the American intelligence agencies hadnt heard anything from Bin Laden in seven years I dont think hes alive. As for the many photos and videos of bin Laden, many that were aired on television were either dated pre-2001 andheavily edited or proven to be fakes.

So with all of the evidence suggesting that Osama bin Laden died shortly after 9/11, the question still remains, why report his death now?

*The only probable answer to this question has to do with the upcoming election and Barack Obamas serious need to boost his approval rating with the American public.* And so it works to makes him look tough and definitively American (especially after the recent, and ridiculous, issue surrounding his birth certificate), just like the war on terror made George W. Bush a hero amongst the majority of the American population. With an economy near flat-line, an ongoing war in the Middle East and an unsuccessful attempt at universal health care, *Obama desperately needs a massive event to once again pull support from the American people and a dead Osama bin Laden is more than enough to make that happen. Also, it takes the publics attention away from an impending economic collapse and once again pushes forward an agenda to expand on a war that costs the taxpayers and pays private contractors trillions of dollars*. But conspiracies aside, even the most logical analysis of the events that lead to bin Ladens demise on May 1st, 2011 still reveals some very suspicious activity.

It was reported, and its the common understanding, that bin Laden was found living in a mansion in Abbottabad, Pakistan, which has a heavy military presence (Pakistani and CIA) and is also a major tourist destination. So even if Pakistani Intelligence (ISI) and the CIA both turned a blind eye to the worlds most dangerous man living right next door in a million dollar home, how did nobody notice him walking around their neighborhood? And even if the local people were al-Qaeda sympathizers (which is not true), how was he not spotted by a tourist during the course of the many months he was suspected to be living there?

I believe the main reason why Pakistan was chosen to be bin Ladens host had a lot to with this story right here. Once Pakistani officials released information about CIA agents working alongside al-Qaeda to the world news media, all bets were off. Its a well-known fact that al-Qaeda is an extension of the CIA and the American government are now also using them to support rebel fighters in Libya to overthrow Qaddafi. Since the ISI began working with CIA drones in Pakistan, it became obvious that the CIA wasnt following the set of rules and regulations set by the Pakistani government and they wanted them out. So this may have been a bit of a compromise on both the American and Pakistani governments behalf; Pakistan takes the fall for harboring bin Laden and America gets the fuck out.

Next I would like to address bin Ladens abrupt burial at sea. This has to be the most damning piece of evidence in the American governments claims to have killed him and be in possession of his body. The basic logistics of the whole thing doesnt make any sense. I find it extremely hard to believe that Osama bin Laden was killed, flown all the way across the world, positively identified via DNA testing and then buried at sea in accordance with Islamic tradition all within a 24 hour period. And even if it was humanly possible to achieve this in such a short period of time, still the question remains, why were they so anxious to dump his body in the ocean? Youd think that after chasing the guy around the world for the past 10 years you might want to put him on display for the world to see. When Saddam and sons were apprehended and executed their images were plastered all over the front pages of magazines and newspapers everywhere for months. So why didnt bin Laden receive the same treatment?

The answer is because it wasnt him. This whole event is an elaborate hoax concocted by the corporate elite to push forward the next stage in their plan to control every aspect of human life. Already the mainstream media are reporting that a violent response from al-Qaeda is unavoidable. Some news outlets are going as far as to say that al-Qaeda has buried nuclear bombs around the United States and the words nuclear hellstorm have been a growing part of the medias vocabulary. Thats right, the war on terror is over but the psychological war is stepping up to a whole new level. We are more at risk now that bin Laden has been killed and al-Qaeda are determined to even the score. Lock the doors, get into your fallout shelters and stay tuned to your local news for updates.

There is no doubt in my mind that this is going to give way to the next World War. While the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan may have just been legitimized by the death of the Americas greatest imaginary enemy, the Military-Industrial Complex is now ready to make its move on Libya, Syria, Iran and Pakistan. The media is already hard at work demonizing Pakistan for its role in harboring Osama bin Laden and in the coming months theyll start taking aim at other Arabic nations as well (side note: Pakistan is not an Arabic nation, theyre Asian. I had to put that in there because Ive already heard 4 different news outlets refer to them as an Arab country today, and when I was doing some research on the region earlier, the number one question on Google was is Pakistan an Arab country? Its sad, really).

So this is where I leave the rest up to you. Please spread the news. I shared what I know and included a vast number of links in this article because I want you to do your own investigation and see for yourself how fraudulent our world has become. I know its hard to understand that this is what weve come to, but I want you to know that you dont have to accept or tolerate it. As Ive said many times in the past, we have the power. Dont be afraid to exercise your intelligence and apply some critical thinking to your daily life. Be a leader, stand up for whats right and refuse the misery thats being brought upon you.

*To put it simply, DONT BE A FUCKING SHEEP, like Bikersailor, KissMy, Sayit or anyone else who believes and accepts Obama's words as truth.*


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> And here is yet further proof that Osama Bin Laden did in fact die in December 2001, it further proves Obama is a liar as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really dude? So who and what the fuck is a Jason James?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 20, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> And here is yet further proof that Osama Bin Laden did in fact die in December 2001, it further proves Obama is a liar as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are making wayyyyyy too much sense for agents kiss my,say it and frady cat deniar Biker sailor to comprehend.they will have a nervous breakdown soon after you overloaded them up with way too much logic and common sense there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...




yeah agent kiss my sure wont stop drinking that kool aid alright.he has not addressed ONE iota of information in here you have posted.He has not read one article or link you have posted or watched any of the videos either in this entire thread.he has no ansers for any of this which is why he keeps evading these facts and chaging the subject throughout this entire thread like he has.


----------

